# catfishing reels



## catfisherman (Jun 14, 2004)

looking to get a couple of new reels for my catfishing poles and was wandering what everyone thinks is the best buy to fight big cats. I have two heavy action 7 foot cat poles. any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

hard to beat. dependable and the price has come down. if you are going bigger than 20# line (mono dimensions) 7000C is a keeper.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree w/ Dip

(What the........ I agree w/ DIP????)


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

same here, abu 6500, or 7000


----------



## Thommes (Jun 6, 2005)

I've been thinking of getting my first baitcast style reel. How hard is it to cast with these things? I've always used spinning reels. My fishing buddy has one and whenever he actually uses it he gets backlash and I'm untangling it for a good 30 minutes. I get to fish once a week at most and the last thing I want to do is go out and be frustrated by a tangled mess whenever I cast.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Dont forget abotu teh Abu 6000's.

Backlashes---> Ask "T-Man" about this, he picked up a baitcast reel for the 1st time the other day, he didnt backlash, it can & will happen, but usually when your catfishing, #1.) your not casting alot, #2.) your using heavier weights w/ makes it easier to cast, #3.) You can usually adjust the "brake" making it easier to cast, however you'll loose casting distance when doing this. I've always heard that the cheap baitcasters are more prone to backlashing, dont know it its true or not.


----------



## Thommes (Jun 6, 2005)

Ok, now that I just bought a spinning rod.... I'm going to buy a baitcaster reel. Are the Abu's too good for a beginner baitcaster?


----------



## Tadpole (Apr 8, 2005)

No such thing as " too good " for the beginner, you may as well learn to use a baitcaster with a quality reel. I have 2 of the Abu Garcia 6500C3 reels and love them. I'd say you be smart in buying one and it would make you a nice cattin' reel for many years to come, they cast smooth, have a great drag and quality constructed. Cabela's has them for $69 ... cheaper than most bait/tackle shops.

Best of luck !!!!


----------



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

I have an older Abu 6500 C and a 6500C3 and C4 the older 6500c being my favorite.It just seems to be the better of the 3. I agree with the others about the 6500 being the better Catfish reel. As for backlashes, just rig it the way you would be fishing (minus hooks) tie on bulky weight and get out in the yard and practice,practice. When fishing with a 2-3 oz sinker, and a 4 to 12 oz bait, well I kind of "lob" it out, not very gracefull as in casting for bass but it gets the job done. Also sometimes with bigger baits just drop them over the side and move the boat away from the bait.


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

hhjhjhjhjhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Hold the reel sideways on the release too.....


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

I use 2 Zebco White Rhino Spinning Reel's on 7-8ft. Med-Hvy Action Rod's. They are more of a Salt Water Reel, they have a Bait clicker on the too when you loosen up the drag. I have had them for 4-5 years now & I have never ever had a Problem with them. I would buy them again.  

Im thinking of trying the baitcaster's out this summer, Might have to switch ? Depends if I can get it right or not.  
Cat Mazter


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

Backlashing is a problem with baitcasting reels if you forget to turn the rod sideway on the cast and using your thumb to brake the spool. One of the best tips I got when learning how to use them is 1.) Do not whip the rod as you would a spinning reel outfit and 2.) Use your thumb to brake the spool when the bait hits the water or about to hit the water. These two tips helped me alot as I am one of those who learned how to fish with a spinning reel.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I have Abu S.I.X., 6000, 6500 reels and never had a problem.


----------



## Thommes (Jun 6, 2005)

I gave the father in law his new baitcaster pole today and we put his baitcasting reel on the pole. I tried casting it and the first couple times I did ok. Few backlashes later, I had this major backlash. WHOA... maybe this type of reel isn't for me. Anyone know of a good make of spinning reel?


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

The shimano Baitrunners


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

!# 
hhjhjhjhjhjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

I do not know if they make these type of baitcasting reels for catfishing but you can try to find a reel with "anti-backlash" where magnets are used to slow the spool down. I have only seen them on baitcasting reels made for bass fishing. 

You can also get a spincasting reel if you are having a hard time with a baitcasting reel. I bought my dad a Rhino Rod medium heavy with a Zebco spincasting reel for $35. Its not the most expensive or the best but it does its job pretty well. The rod has backbone for fighting cats and you can cast pretty far without worrying about backlashing.


----------



## Thommes (Jun 6, 2005)

Abu65 said:


> The shimano Baitrunners



Holy Tamolly Batman! I looked these puppies up. They cost more than the Abu baitcasters which I thought were a bit pricey. I have a shimano reel now, and I can't complain about it though. For cattin I was expecting a bit larger reel where as it looks like this reel is about the same size I have on my rod now. I can't find any personal reviews on it so I'm posting here. For those that have this reel, what's so good about it?


----------



## Thommes (Jun 6, 2005)

I don't know what kind of baitcaster the FIL has but I suspect it's not high end quality. I was riding the spool with my thumb, when I remembered.  Maybe the problem was the superline. All I know is that I was stripping off half the line at one point to get the backlash cleared up.


----------



## Tadpole (Apr 8, 2005)

HEY THOMMES ... check out the new Quantum Optix ZOP80F, WalMart had them for $21 and there a heck of a spinning reel for catfishing or any heavy fishing. Will hold 240yds of 20lb test line, continuous anti-reverse, aluminum spool and 4 stainless bearings plus a nice tough front drag ... can't beat it for the $$$$


----------



## Thommes (Jun 6, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestion Tadpole. We get to Walmart almost every other day. I'll take a look at the reel next time I'm there. I wouldn't mind seeing the Shimano baitcaster that was mention either. Maybe I'll hit Gander Mt while I check out Wallmart since they are right next to each other. 

For some reason I'm thinking I need a large reel since I just bought an 8' pole. I haven't put a reel on that pole yet, but I'm thinking that my shimano is just going to look tiny on it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2005)

I have the shimano baitrunner 4500 and I havent had much of a problem with it at all. I think it was worth the money paid for it, even though they are kind of expensive. For a spinning reel, it probably has one of the loudest clickers out there, and it had a good drag system also. Check them out before you let the price scare you away. You may also want to check out the Okuma spinning reels, which some are a bit cheaper. 
Dont give up on the baitcast reels though. When I first started using them I got very frustrated with them also, but after awhile you just get the hang of it.


----------



## Thommes (Jun 6, 2005)

I'm hearing you about the baitcaster. Maybe I'll chill out about a new reel until I try casting the FIL's baitcaster a few more times. I'd like to get a new reel though before vacation when we go down to Lake Cumberland.


----------

